# micarta & tru oil



## RRLOVER (Jun 13, 2012)

I am doing a western with a micarta bolster and want to use tru oil on the wood.Is there any issues with getting tru oil on the micarta???


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 13, 2012)

Truoil works best on unstabilized woods, as it penetrates deep into the fibers and hardens. After a few coats, you build a thin film. I found it only marginally effective on stabilized (but with soft spots) woods like redwood. Not sure how it will work on micarta. If it will absorb some, it might work well, otherwise it'll just pop the figure. I think buffing it might give you same results faster.

M


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 13, 2012)

For Micarta, I usually go to 220 on the belt sander, then drop to 120, 180, 220, 320 and then 400 by hand, then go over to my lathe with a Sisal buff mounted with some white buffing compound and polish it up. I do sometimes use the Tru Oil on the handles. I use a couple of drops and rub it into the handle and wipe off the excess. It keeps the handle from turning dirty looking and seals the pores a bit more than the buffing does.


----------



## Ivan Campos (Jun 13, 2012)

If it is a clear colored micarta - white, ivory, etc - from my own experience, it may darken it a bit.


----------



## Cipcich (Jun 14, 2012)

This is in no way informative, but I really _like_ micrata bolsters. Pins are are technical and aesthetic matter as yet unresolved. The color, however, was bold.


----------

